# Inosanto Academy Website



## Ms J (Feb 18, 2002)

http://www.inosanto.com

woo woo its up finaly............... 

Ms. J... 

ps.... if any of you ever get the chance to train at the main calif academy....... 

Do so...... you will never reget it...


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 18, 2002)

The site is up, but many of the sections still lack content.

Still, thanks for the heads up!  

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J (Feb 19, 2002)

i am sorry, its not all done.... should i have waited to post the address? 

heck it took over 5 years for them to get this on line.... i am not gonna piss and moan to anyone about it not being all up and done yet.... 

have you ever trained at the inosanto acadmey?

Ms. J :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 19, 2002)

I dearly wish I could train at the Inosanto Academy!  Unfortunately, I'm on the other side of the country (grumble, gripe).  I would at like to train there, or at least attend an Inosanto seminar at least once in my lifetime.

Looks like I'll have to win the state lotto, first 

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J (Feb 19, 2002)

how far are you from Dwight woods studio? he trained under guro dan and i belive they have seminars there with the inosanto team at least 2 times a year.. 

if you go to are website and look on the masters bios page there is a link to his site for their school in your neck of the woods..... 

www.f-a-t-e.org 

hit the bios link and then go to masters..... you will find them there 

Ms. J.... 

and yes, you have to do a seminar with guro dan at least once..... but..... do not beat yourself up if you dont learn tons... he teaches very quickly if you dont take notes, and have someone there with you that you normaly train with it will be hard to suck it all up.....


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, Ms. J!  Unfortunately, Miami is a *very* long drive for me.  However, if memory serves, FCS founder Ray Dionaldo has hosted Inosanto before, and considerably closer as well.  Furthermore, if the seminar was held where I think it was, I have family there to shack up with.  

I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

I've heard that about Inosanto's seminars: information overload.  I look at it this way...with all that information, _something_ is bound to seep into this twisted little brain.

Cthulhu


----------



## donald (Feb 19, 2002)

Mame,
I went to the site from your post, and could'nt look at anything. Clicked on the different headings, and was taken(presumably) to that area. Then clicked on the heading(Ex.Facilities), but nada !! Is it not fully functional yet? Could it be my browser? Which I believe is MSN Internet Explorer? I would like to check it out if I can? Thanks!!!
Salute in Christ,
Donald:asian:


----------



## Ms J (Feb 19, 2002)

donald i belive your brouser is fine they have half the site up with actull content on the pages, but the guest book is finished and they have a fully running digest now there and a news board going... 

i have no clue how long it will take them to finish but..... i recon as others sign the book and join the new groupe they will be sort of forced to put more content up faster....... 

Ms. J...


----------

